
Show HN: A Tiny UI for Twilio SMS Chat - jastr
https://github.com/TheSimplePostcard/twilio_chat_history
======
jastr
Debugging an sms chatbot has been tedious at times, so I built this simple UI
to view a conversation with a given user!

